# TOTAL FUTBOL ACADEMY 2012,2011,2010,2009 TRY OUTS ANNOUNCEMENTS



## ra2010 (Jan 28, 2019)

*2012,2011,2010,2009 TRYOUT INFO:
*
WE ARE LOOKING FOR EXTREMELY COMPETITIVE *2012,2011,2010,2009* PLAYERS THAT DEMONSTRATE A HIGH LEVEL OF SOCCER UNDERSTANDING AS WELL AS TECHNICALLY SOUND AND WHO CAN COMMIT TO WEEKLY TRAINING A MINIMUM OF THREE TIMES PER WEEK.

TRYOUTS ARE SCHEDULED AS FOLLOWS:

*DATE*: 2/7/19 - THURSDAY

*TIME*: 8P

*LOCATION: *ESTEBAN TORRES HIGH SCHOOL
4211 DOZIER STREE
LOS ANGELES CA 90063


IF YOU FEEL YOUR SON HAS THE QUALITIES LISTED ABOVE, PLEASE CONTACT US FOR MORE INFORMATION AT: *ADMIN@TOTALFUTBOLACADEMY.COM*


----------



## ra2010 (Feb 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## ra2010 (Feb 11, 2019)

*2012,2011,2010,2009 TRYOUT INFO:
*
WE ARE LOOKING FOR EXTREMELY COMPETITIVE *2012,2011,2010,2009 * PLAYERS THAT DEMONSTRATE A HIGH LEVEL OF SOCCER UNDERSTANDING AS WELL AS TECHNICALLY SOUND AND WHO CAN COMMIT TO WEEKLY TRAINING A MINIMUM OF THREE TIMES PER WEEK.

TRYOUTS ARE SCHEDULED AS FOLLOWS:

*DATE*: EVERY THURSDAY "UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE"

*TIME*: 8P

*LOCATION: *ESTEBAN TORRES HIGH SCHOOL
4211 DOZIER STREE
LOS ANGELES CA 90063

https://www.totalfutbolacademy.com/news_article/show/993093


IF YOU FEEL YOUR SON HAS THE QUALITIES LISTED ABOVE, PLEASE CONTACT US FOR MORE INFORMATION AT: *ADMIN@TOTALFUTBOLACADEMY.COM*

ra2010, A moment ago Edit Report


----------



## ra2010 (Mar 11, 2019)

*2012,2011,2010,2009 TRYOUT INFO:
*
WE ARE LOOKING FOR EXTREMELY COMPETITIVE *2012,2011,2010,2009* PLAYERS THAT DEMONSTRATE A HIGH LEVEL OF SOCCER UNDERSTANDING AS WELL AS TECHNICALLY SOUND AND WHO CAN COMMIT TO WEEKLY TRAINING A MINIMUM OF THREE TIMES PER WEEK.

TRYOUTS ARE SCHEDULED AS FOLLOWS:

*DATE*: 2/7/19 - THURSDAY 

*TIME*: 8P

*LOCATION: *ESTEBAN TORRES HIGH SCHOOL
4211 DOZIER STREE
LOS ANGELES CA 90063


IF YOU FEEL YOUR SON HAS THE QUALITIES LISTED ABOVE, PLEASE CONTACT US FOR MORE INFORMATION AT: *ADMIN@TOTALFUTBOLACADEMY.COM*


----------



## ra2010 (Mar 11, 2019)

*2012,2011,2010,2009 TRYOUT INFO:
*
WE ARE LOOKING FOR EXTREMELY COMPETITIVE *2012,2011,2010,2009* PLAYERS THAT DEMONSTRATE A HIGH LEVEL OF SOCCER UNDERSTANDING AS WELL AS TECHNICALLY SOUND AND WHO CAN COMMIT TO WEEKLY TRAINING A MINIMUM OF THREE TIMES PER WEEK. (FUNDED TEAM)

TRYOUTS ARE SCHEDULED AS FOLLOWS:

*DATE*: 2/7/19 - THURSDAY 

*TIME*: 8P

*LOCATION: *ESTEBAN TORRES HIGH SCHOOL
4211 DOZIER STREE
LOS ANGELES CA 90063


IF YOU FEEL YOUR SON HAS THE QUALITIES LISTED ABOVE, PLEASE CONTACT US FOR MORE INFORMATION AT: *ADMIN@TOTALFUTBOLACADEMY.COM*


----------

